# What makes the RB26DETT so special?..



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

..or is it?
I'm sure this has been asked before but what is it about the RB26DETT?
For example, my mate has a Nissan 300z. So that's a V6 turbo, is the RB better? Why? More torquey? By all accounts V's are shorter so the weight can sit further back. 
Anyone got any opinions on this? One of the reasons I ask is because we've seen a few 300s with RB26s in and can't really see the benifits because they are so long.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I would have thought the extra displacement would make the 300zx engine better for extracting power. But the rb26 is better in the skyline than the 300zx engine is in the big old fairlady. 

Still my reasoning is full a faults seen as the americans make 6,7 even 8l engines and struggle to get more than 400hp half of the time.


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Ive come from 300zx's. 
Its a decent engine thr VG30, but not many people push the limits of it. Therefore, its not easy to get the parts. 
They are also a pain in the arse to work on.

RB26 just seems an easier more tried and tested way to get big power.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

With the right development and investment most engines can make mega power. 

IMO the credentials of an engine are on how much reliable power it can make in standard form and for me the winner is the 2jz


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Initially it was the sport success that got people interested.
It generated a critical mass of companys, developers and lastly build up a community that lasted for years.
Big community again generated more people involved into this story (cause there is a market).

There are lots of similar storys around.
Intel chipset and mainboards from the BX440 era.
People producing addons for Iphones.
WoW (Blizzard) interface addons, and so on.

I would rather follow lots of people gather over a average product, then have a excellent base product without the community. A company cant put that many working hours into something compared to people that love it.

I am allways in search for some depth, looking for complex material. I finally found it here, and decided what my hobby in this life will be. I am thankful to this cummunity for that.


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

best thing about them is that they fit in an awd chassis !!!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

What I am beginning to conclude here is what I perhaps already had considered. With the GTR, it's more the sum total of it's parts than just engine alone. 

Because of its resounding success I guess that's driven the market for modifications and tuning specifically for it.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

TheD said:


> What I am beginning to conclude here is what I perhaps already had considered. With the GTR, it's more the sum total of it's parts than just engine alone.
> 
> Because of its resounding success I guess that's driven the market for modifications and tuning specifically for it.


And it's a straight 6 not a Vee-6

They sound better! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

TheD said:


> What I am beginning to conclude here is what I perhaps already had considered. With the GTR, it's more the sum total of it's parts than just engine alone.
> 
> Because of its resounding success I guess that's driven the market for modifications and tuning specifically for it.


There's a little more to it than that.

Think back to 1989. The r32 GTR is released. It has an engine with six throttle bodies, not many can say that. It revs to 8,200rpm. Without checking I'm not sure if the Ferraris of the day would rev that high. With de-restriction you'll see 400bhp odd. Those figures are not a million miles from an F40 or a 959 (I think that the rev limit might even be higher).

If you lived in Japan and had a reasonable wedge of cash you could buy one.

Again taken in context the number of cars in 1989 with more than 400bhp was very small. Nowadays you can get any number of German saloons with silly bhp but the end of the '80s was a little different. You might remember when the Lotus Carlton was released with 360bhp odd there were headlines in the tabloids about how the world would end (or something along those lines).


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

There's nothing particularly special about a RB26 untill you mix it with a different/decent bottom end :chuckle:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nothing is special about them.

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: RB26DETT information : The myths , the truths

1989
2568cc
Iron block
Aluminum head
7 main caps with a girdle
Solid lifter
8000 rpm
73.7mm stroke
Individual throttle bodies
Coil on plug
Oil squirters
Oil cooled pistons
Twin ceramic exhaust wheel turbochargers
Twin MAF


----------

